
Shkreli’s plea from prison: Free me and I’ll cure Covid-19 - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/shkrelis-plea-from-prison-free-me-and-ill-cure-covid-19/
======
aiscapehumanity
No need when you have dorsy and gates on the task

